# Lens micro adjustment anyone?



## sniper x (Jul 31, 2017)

I got a new 50mm 1.8 prime and decided the check back focus on it. I am glad I did. It looked fine until I blew up a portion of the first pics and saw how soft it was. I did AF micro adjustment on it and WOW! Stellar difference! I have a 5DMKII and the results were so stunning I did all three of my full frame lenses. I use a chart that helps you decide whether the front or back focus is off and it worked great. After a few test shots all three lenses all resulted in far crisper more clean photos. I'll never put another lens on any of my cameras without setting the AF micro adjustments.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 31, 2017)

Yeah, that was one primary reason for me to upgrade ... just for the ability to do that.


----------



## sniper x (Jul 31, 2017)

I have been wanting to try it but have been engulfed in the "way back machine" and hunting down, and buying back all my old Canon FD lenses. And luckily, finding most of them I still had!


----------



## fred76 (Aug 3, 2017)

Yes, now that most recent camera bodies can do micro adjustment, we shall check the adjustement for each new lens we get !


----------

